# Canadian weather on iPhone



## askywalker (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone else find that whatever source Apple is using for weather really sucks for Canada? At least for Ontario and Japan it sucks... It is waayyyy high, on my MacBook and on the iPhone....

I tried WeatherBug - but it is only Fahrenheit... Anyone found better? I usually use iGoogle and the 'Weather by Google' iapp - which seems pretty good. But I find iGoogle is wacked on my iPhone...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Try specifying Canada in the widget and iPhone app. There is a Toronto in the US, as well as Australia.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't like the Apple-included Dashboard weather widget. I like weathereye from the Canadian Weather Network.

The Weather Network - Desktop - WeatherEye Mac

I also wish there was a weatherEye for the iPhone.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, it is much more inaccurate than our own services. I use the Weather Network or Environment Canada web links instead.



askywalker said:


> Anyone else find that whatever source Apple is using for weather really sucks for Canada? At least for Ontario and Japan it sucks... It is waayyyy high, on my MacBook and on the iPhone....
> 
> I tried WeatherBug - but it is only Fahrenheit... Anyone found better? I usually use iGoogle and the 'Weather by Google' iapp - which seems pretty good. But I find iGoogle is wacked on my iPhone...


----------



## gboudreau (Apr 14, 2007)

*TheWeatherNetwork on iPhone*

If you have a jailbroken iPhone/iPod Touch, here's how to use The Weather Network (Meteomedia) as the weather data source, instead of the inaccurate weather.com used by default.


```
ssh [email protected]
echo 184.107.141.122 iphone-wu.apple.com >> /etc/hosts
exit
```
Then restart your device, go back in Weather.app, and remove & re-add the cities you want, searching by city names (it won't work by postal code or otherwise).

For extra credibility: Replace the following two files in /Applications/Weather.app/ (using a SCP/SFTP application)
http://pub.abuserz.com/yahoo_button.png
http://pub.abuserz.com/yahoo.png

If you have problems with the day/night transitions (i.e. your Weather.app thinks it's the night too early or too late), send me a pm/email with the city you have problem with. It probably needs a manual link between TWN & weather.com city codes.

How it works: 184.107.141.122 will answer requests made by Weather.app (I hope no other applications on the iPhone use that hostname, or you'll break them!)
That server understands Weather.app requests, and will answer with responses the iPhone/iPod Touch understands, but filled with The Weather Network data instead of the original data.

Enjoy.

- Guillaume Boudreau


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, gboudreau, that's pretty clever. Did you write the software and set up the server to do this yourself?


----------



## gboudreau (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, just did. Took a couple of hours today.

- Guillaume Boudreau


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Right on, good stuff! Way back in the day, I wrote my own Konfabulator widget using Weather.ca data, but never released it. I used the javascript on their pages which populated the page to scrape the data. Did you use a similar approach, or did you reverse-engineer one of their desktop apps'/widget's protocol?


----------



## gboudreau (Apr 14, 2007)

I used their WeattherEye Widgets data source.

- Guillaume Boudreau


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

fyrefly said:


> I don't like the Apple-included Dashboard weather widget. I like weathereye from the Canadian Weather Network.
> 
> The Weather Network - Desktop - WeatherEye Mac
> 
> I also wish there was a weatherEye for the iPhone.


The WeatherEye widget often has problems for me. Often it doesn't refresh and gives no indication it had a problem. I also prefer Environment Canada's forecasts over the Weather Network's.

Maybe I'll write one.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

See Apple dashboard widgets. There is a weather widget at the top of the page that very nicely uses EnviroCan data.








Further down the page is another widget that displays EnviroCan sattelite images. images.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't find that the Yahoo Weather is that far from reality. If I need really accurate weather, I'll fire up 680News.


----------



## gboudreau (Apr 14, 2007)

Note to anyone who applied my fix above:
My server's IP changed to 70.38.54.198.

To change it:

```
ssh [email protected]
sed 's/216.237.124.90/70.38.54.198/g' /etc/hosts > /etc/hosts.new && mv /etc/hosts.new /etc/hosts
exit
```
I noticed recently that the Google Maps application is broken by this btw... 
So I created myself one letter shell scripts (w and m) that will either change the hosts file to it's original state, where I'll be able to use Google Maps, either change it to the new hosts file, where the weather will be accurate. Whenever I want o use google maps, I fire MobileTerminal, hit "m" and enter, and then I can go back to google maps. To revert to accurate weather, I go again in MobileTerminal, hit "w" and enter, and I'm done.
Yes, it's complicated, but I personally don't use Google Maps that often, so I don't really care.


----------



## edmondk (Jul 14, 2008)

there's a WeatherEye app now that is quite nice. It has access to a full weeks forecast and its free.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

edmondk said:


> there's a WeatherEye app now that is quite nice. It has access to a full weeks forecast and its free.


and it's name is?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

askywalker said:


> Anyone else find that whatever source Apple is using for weather really sucks for Canada? At least for Ontario and Japan it sucks... It is waayyyy high, on my MacBook and on the iPhone....
> 
> I tried WeatherBug - but it is only Fahrenheit... Anyone found better? I usually use iGoogle and the 'Weather by Google' iapp - which seems pretty good. But I find iGoogle is wacked on my iPhone...


Go to the WeatherNetwork.com in Safari. Naviagate to the weather page for your location. Create a short cut to the page on your Homescreen. 

Done. 

I find the Weathernetwork.com has the most reliable information.

b


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just save a link in Safari on iPhone to the city of your choice at The Weather Network - Your Source for Weather Forecasts and Current Conditions


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

greensuperman32 said:


> and it's name is?


Its name is WeatherEye....
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=294356874&mt=8


----------

